# 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 Brake Rotors



## supermoto47 (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 4X4 Quad cab and I bought new rotors. They are Slotted and cross drilled for added performance. 
How hard is the rotors to change?
I took the back tire off and caliper along with the 2 clips on the studs. But they wont budge? Is there more to undo or do you need a puller to get them off? I have not even looked at the front yet.
Thanks


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Try lightly tapping them on the outside of the rotor face to get them loose. 5 years of dirt/water/grime/salt probably rusted them right up. Also make sure the emergency brake is completely off. My 1999 Chevy Silverado had a hung emergency brake rotor and I had to go to some pretty drastic measures to get it off. Try spraying a good penetrating oil (i like pb'laster) and let it soak for a while first.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

supermoto47 said:


> I have a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 4X4 Quad cab and I bought new rotors. They are Slotted and cross drilled for added performance.
> How hard is the rotors to change?
> I took the back tire off and caliper along with the 2 clips on the studs. But they wont budge? Is there more to undo or do you need a puller to get them off? I have not even looked at the front yet.
> Thanks


 Hey Super moto,
Hit them for all your worth, you have new ones. Don't be shy as Rashiki said there gonna be stuck good after five years, also after they come off there will be rust where they were stuck if you have an air compressor you want to use a cookie grinder to clean this area off so that the new ones seat correctly.
Sometimes there stuck so good you have to work them in the circle to keep it even, make sure to not hit the studs as you'll mess the threads up. If need be put the lugs over the stud to protect them, then hammer away. Also the bigger the hammer the less swinging you have to do, sometime there is a lip behind them that develops cause there is the emergency brakes behind the rotor loosen the E-brake cable to free the rotor more easily. Just do one side at a time then you can use the other side for reference if need be, and clean and adjust the E-brakes when you Finlay get to them. 
Good luck let us know how it comes out.


----------



## supermoto47 (Jul 27, 2007)

I never could get them off with a hammer so I brought out the torch and heated the out side and they came off.
Thanks for the help.
As Far as tires I just put new 20's on there so I can't switch them out.


----------

